# what if tingle was a girl



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 25, 2015)

how creepy would tingle be if he was a girl would he still be creepy and annoying? let me know what you guys think


----------



## Murray (Apr 25, 2015)

um wat why would it be different rip thread in advance


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 25, 2015)

then I guess he'd be a she


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

I think he would be creepier if he was a girl lol


Imagine if Tingle got married to a girl Tingle OMG that would be crazy xD


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

Who's Tingle?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Who's Tingle?


A 35 year old man that dresses up like this.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2015)

Implying Tingle isn't already a hot piece of ass to begin with.

Being a girl would be a win win situation.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 26, 2015)

That would be so weird! XD


----------



## matt (Apr 26, 2015)

Phwoar Blimey, in a tight suit like that? A game to die for, ey? Rating 18, no?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Implying Tingle isn't already a hot piece of ass to begin with.
> 
> Being a girl would be a win win situation.


Obviously Nintendo would have to make a Tingle amiibo... It is mandatory.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Obviously Nintendo would have to make a Tingle amiibo... It is mandatory.



They already have to make a Tingle amiibo anyway.

On topic with the threat... if tingle were female, the abomination would have to die.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 26, 2015)

I am sorry everyone, I had to post this image...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am sorry everyone, I had to post this image...



I'm even more sorry 






http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Pinkle


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 26, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I'm even more sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just going to say Pinkle.


I keep forgetting that this game exists


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 26, 2015)

I find tingle to be creepy and annoying to begin with. I would find a female tingle even more terrifying.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 28, 2015)

I LOVE PINKLE.......... 
I love Tingle too. 
if Tingle was a girl...??? uh. meh. don't think it'd be all that different, really.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

Omg I forgot about Pinkie lol. 


But yea, why this thread exists xD


Must have been a very random thought xDd


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (May 1, 2015)

erhmehgewd

the thought is just

woah


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I keep forgetting that this game exists



It doesn't exist in North America. Because we hate Tingle apparently.

Tingle is love, Tingle is life


----------



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

That would be a little weird.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 2, 2015)

Then I would wake up.


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2015)

No idea...not sure much would change. Heh.


----------



## Rasha (May 4, 2015)

if tingle was a girl, I imagine her being somewhat similar to Persephone the fairy from Skylanders in terms of voice and personality


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

That'd be the creepiest thing ever.


----------



## Liseli (May 17, 2015)

I'd be scared.


----------

